# I was attacked!!!



## dcole710 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was attacked by three girls Saturday night! During the day I attended a birthday cookout for a couple of my friends and then my Tiffany decided to have an afterparty at her place. Well I helped cleanup after the cookout and then went straight across the street to Tiffany's apartment. Since it was still kinda early (only 10pm) there were only 3 other people there. As the doorbell rang I stepped out onto the balcony to make a phone call. All of a sudden I heard all this hollering coming from inside. I stopped and listened for a second and it was this girl scrreaming about how much she doesn't like me and how she doesn't want me there. Meanwhile I have never even had a conversation with this girl before in my life. So I opened the balcony door but didn't step inside. She's standing directly in front of me but across the room. She sees me and starts screaming "I don't like you, you need leave, yes I'm talking about you". Now mind you I have NO IDEA where any of this is coming from so I'm just looking at her and then I shook my head and was about to go back to my phone conversation. She starts screaming and runs at me and punches me in my face! Then the next thing I know the girl's sister and her other friend jumped on top of me and hitting me and pulling out my hair! It was 3 against one. And these were big girls!! I fought back but everytime I got on off me there were still two more I had to deal with. And pretty much everyone else was standing around screaming, only one peron tried to help me but he wasn't much help because they were all pretty much bigger than him.

I ended up having to stay the night in the hospital, but injury wise it could have been much worse. My face is swollen and I have a black eye. My body is pretty bruised from my hips up and I dislocated my left shoulder.

I mean I guess I could have understood if we had gotten into an argument or something before then but I didn't even say anything to the chick or her sister! They had been at the cookout earlier and everything.

Apparently she had told one of my other friends that she had a problem with me because 2 months ago I wasn't trying to play with her baby and everyone else was. WTF???


----------



## Lia (Jun 11, 2007)

You should go to the police and report them


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2007)

WTH!!!! Yeah, file a police report! For real!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you






I'm assuming you went to the cops?


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 11, 2007)

Did you file charges against them? If not, then go now! OMG, I'm so glad that you were not more seriously injured, but they HAVE to pay for what they did!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 11, 2007)

damn homie!!!!! I am on my way up there right now, lol j/k file a police report


----------



## Annia (Jun 11, 2007)

that is totally weird/freaky..

Hope you get better. Maybe it's time to choose new friends.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

You have to file charges agains those SOB's wtf?

i would have done it right away, bunch of nutheads, how dare they do that, seriously, three against one, they deserve to go to jail!!

I hope you recover soon Dara, and please file charges against those btches!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 11, 2007)

I would've suggested you round up some family members, find her and beat her ass! But I guess a report would be better.


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear this! but it's really weird..

Get well soon


----------



## GuessWho (Jun 11, 2007)

OMG thats creepy and strange!!!! sorry to hear that you've been injured..I hope you feel better soon

wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 11, 2007)

Umm... yeah, wow. Take pictures of your injuries and file a police report ASAP! Those b*tches sound crazy! Because you didn't want to play with her baby??



Oh. my. god... That is totally ridiculous, 3 against 1 and you'd never even had a conversation with this woman? Wow.

I'm so sorry you're all banged up! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 11, 2007)

I filed a report that night but they fled (most likely to detroit). I told the police I wanted to press charges. Please believe I am not letting this go. I don't live my life like that, I don't associate with animals like that. It was supposed to be a party with law students and college students not psycho chicks.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2007)

Dear god! thank goodness you're alright!


----------



## Shelley (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to you.



I hope the cops catch these witches and they pay for what they did to you.


----------



## natalierb (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, I'm so sorry that happened to you. What gets me is nobody helped you, they just stood there watching you. I really hope you feel better!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 12, 2007)

thats so messed up!! that makes me angry!! im glad you are ok, they shouldnt get away with that..


----------



## ivette (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should go to the police and report them


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. Get well soon!

So, your friend Tiffany didn't try to help you out? You were a guest in her house. I mean that's cold blooded to stand by and watch a friend get jumped.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 12, 2007)

Your story really blows me away. I'm sorry that you got jumped, especially over such a stupid thing. I'm glad that you got the police involved. Eventually these three turds will be found and held accountable. As soon as they are found guilty, make sure you take their butts to small claims.

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## luxotika (Jun 12, 2007)

You should meet with Tiffany in person and tear her a new ass for not helping you out. If it were me, I wouldn't be friends with her anymore.

Glad you filed a police report. If need be take them to court and sue them for hospital bills, pain and suffering, etc. They deserve it. Do you know all their names?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

report them. I cant belive how stupid people can be!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sorry that you had to go through that....i'm glad you're going to be ok and that you weren't seriously hurt. I cant stand *****es.....wtf kind of excuse was that (you werent trying to play with her baby)???? Classy girls!!! Sorry again Dara


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2007)

I would seriously file assault charges against these b!tches! You have a ton of witnesses! Do it! They had abosolutely no right to do that to you and over something sooo stupid and petty! I hope you are ok hun!


----------



## Saje (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow... Glad you filed charges! Those are some crazies right there!

Get better soon! &lt;3


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2007)

That's so ****ed up and it happened for no reason.

Good that you pressed charges. Those are some damn *****es.

Sorry for cursing it all up - but reading that pissed me off.

Hope you're doing better, girl!


----------



## roxyklt (Jun 12, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon and believe me when I say that I would come beat the hell out of them if I lived closer. Oh and yes I could do it no matter what their sizes. Just ask my daughter (makeupwhore)


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. Get well soon!
So, your friend Tiffany didn't try to help you out? You were a guest in her house. I mean that's cold blooded to stand by and watch a friend get jumped.

that is what I'm saying! holy crap... what is up with people? and this chick that jumped you is a MOM?!?!?!?
please tell me that the other people at the party were cooperative with the police.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 12, 2007)

wow i'm really sorry about what happened to you and i hope those girls get what they deserve, i hope you feel better and get well soon!!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. Get well soon!
So, your friend Tiffany didn't try to help you out? You were a guest in her house. I mean that's cold blooded to stand by and watch a friend get jumped.

I agree!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2007)

Definitely report them and make them realize that you can't do this sort of thing to people. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad you weren't seriously injured. Get well soon!
So, your friend Tiffany didn't try to help you out? You were a guest in her house. I mean that's cold blooded to stand by and watch a friend get jumped.

She told everyone she was in the shower and didn't come out until it was over. But I distinctly remember seeing her standing there screaming because I yelled to her "Tiffany why aren't you helping me?" I was super surprised to see her acting like that because she normally brags about how she can hold her own in a fight.
I asked her the next day why she didn't help me and she just said that she was trying to get them to leave the apartment. She was also trying to get me to not call the police, which I thought was weird too, but screw that, there was no way in hell I wasn't calling the police.

Let's just say I learned several things that night...


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been waiting anxiously to hear your next post!!! i am glad that YOU can at least stand up for yourself!

i am still in shock.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh dear. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Some girls are such *****es... they just feel the need to be rude to someone because they like to show off or something. I'm really sorry about what happened!



I definitely would press charges.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2007)

omg chicken i hope you get better soon. WHAT SKANKS. That is awful. And im totally with you! PRESS CHARGES SO HARD THEY GO THROUGH TO THE OTHER SIDE (of whatever. Cough. I got nothing)

Anyway, I cant even think of a word bad enough to describe them! all the best honey, get well soon chickadee!


----------



## monniej (Jun 12, 2007)

oh my goodness, dara! my heart goes out to you! i just can't believe that these chicks think they can run the world! press charges please! this has got to stop!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 12, 2007)

That's creepy... I agree with everyone else and GO TO THE POLICE!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 12, 2007)

WTF...that's crazy!!! Some people are crazy for no reason, you in MI right, I got some hood people up there in Detroit, you just let me know the word, I'll make a phone call for you...LOL, but on the real that makes no sense, who cares if you didn't wanna play with a damn child.

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everyone for your well wishes.



She told everyone she was in the shower and didn't come out until it was over. But I distinctly remember seeing her standing there screaming because I yelled to her "Tiffany why aren't you helping me?" I was super surprised to see her acting like that because she normally brags about how she can hold her own in a fight.

I asked her the next day why she didn't help me and she just said that she was trying to get them to leave the apartment. She was also trying to get me to not call the police, which I thought was weird too, but screw that, there was no way in hell I wasn't calling the police.

Let's just say I learned several things that night...

Girl, I'm just gonna say it, and I hope you see where I'm coming from, that was a setup or you and your girl need to talk about ya'll friendship, there is NO way in hell, I'm gonna be in the shower or anywhere else why my friend is being jumped. She knew something wasn't good, and she should have told you. I'd make a police report ASAP, and I'd cut my girl off.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd press charges for assault.


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry that happened to you):


----------



## Ricci (Jun 12, 2007)

Thats horrible Im wondering if your friend set this up?

I would def file charges

Hope u r feeling better


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 12, 2007)

Omg.. I am so sorry all of that happened to you.




Definitely press charges! Those girls sound like mean, nasty people and I can't believe everyone would stand around watching and not do anything. That is just wrong! I hope they get the punishment they deserve. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the police. They still haven't arrested the girls and as far as they know she hasn't gone back to her apartment yet. The charges right know are felonious assault. Supposedly no one knows the girls' last name so I have been calling around to see if I can find out more information.

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WTF...that's crazy!!! Some people are crazy for no reason, you in MI right, I got some hood people up there in Detroit, you just let me know the word, I'll make a phone call for you...LOL, but on the real that makes no sense, who cares if you didn't wanna play with a damn child.
Girl, I'm just gonna say it, and I hope you see where I'm coming from, that was a setup or you and your girl need to talk about ya'll friendship, there is NO way in hell, I'm gonna be in the shower or anywhere else why my friend is being jumped. She knew something wasn't good, and she should have told you. I'd make a police report ASAP, and I'd cut my girl off.

These girls are actually from Detroit themselves and everyone thinks that's where they fled to since their family is there but no one knows exactly where. I thought about it being a setup but I'm not too sure. It was just really out of character for her to just stand there scared, screaming and the shower thing was a little too convenient. Either way I think it was really messed up that she didn't try to help me. Nobody was asking her to beat them up for me but she could have at least pulled one of them off, ya know? I confronted her about it but all I got was excuses so I'm pretty much done with that.
I'll keep everyone updated when I hear more from the police.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 12, 2007)

Good luck finding her, because she shouldn't get away with what she did to you.


----------



## Karren (Jun 12, 2007)

If they do find them you may want to consider contacting a lawyer... Sounds like a lot of pain and suffering to me!!

Karren


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 12, 2007)

That's so crazy. Thank God you weren't hurt more seriously! =O With unstable people like that, you never know WHAT they're capable of! Hope the police are able to find them. Get well soon!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would've suggested you round up some family members, find her and beat her ass! But I guess a report would be better. I was thinking the same thing. Sounds like they need their asses whipped!! 
I can't believe other people and your friend stood around and allowed that. Friends should have your back. Sorry, your story made me mad at all of those people.

I guess you shouldn't beat them up (but they deserve it). Stay on the police and get those girls behind bars!!!!!

I hope you heal quickly.

I'm sorry you had to go through that horrible experience.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I filed a report that night but they fled (most likely to detroit). I told the police I wanted to press charges. Please believe I am not letting this go. I don't live my life like that, I don't associate with animals like that. It was supposed to be a party with law students and college students not psycho chicks. Yeah, def do not let this go! ITs good that you told the cops you wanted to file charges because they usually don't if you don't say anything. Im so sorry this happend to you



and WTF! Why did people not help you? Were they scared of them? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad you've got things started with the police, I hope they find those crazies soon!


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have to file charges agains those SOB's wtf?i would have done it right away, bunch of nutheads, how dare they do that, seriously, three against one, they deserve to go to jail!!

I hope you recover soon Dara, and please file charges against those btches!

i seecond all of this


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 12, 2007)

Soooo glad you filed charges. Keep up with the police and make sure those girls get what they deserve. I hope are recovering ok, both mentally and physically. What a horrible thing to have happen.


----------



## macface (Jun 12, 2007)

I hate people like that.


----------



## Jessica81 (Jun 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for everything that happened. I can't believe no one at the party knows this girls last name WTF!


----------



## lizpeltola (Jun 12, 2007)

Im so sorry that happened hun, but go to the police. I really hope you get better, but call the cops and get a new group of friends. I got attacked by some cokehead at my buddys party a few weeks ago, and there were four guys dragging her out before she could get a second punch in. True friends would of jumped in and stopped them.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 12, 2007)

I know for a fact on domestic violence cases (which is similar to a regular assault except DV is where its family members or actual friends that hits you) but with a DV the court automatically puts on a "no contact" order which is pretty much a "restraining order" so the person can not only come within a certain amount of feet from you or your home but they also can NOT call you send any emails to you or letters to you or even try to talk to you through a third party. But since these people that did this to you aren't family members or even considered friends none the less it isn't the domestic violence one so I'm not sure if you are still able to possibly get a "restraining order" But If I were you I'd try to see about possibly getting one on these crazy people. I'm sorry this happend to you and I hope you are healing well.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG! That's freakin' insane! I know I'm late on responding, but damned! I hope it all works out!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Chaela (Jun 15, 2007)

That sucks, I hope everything works out.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope you are still doing okay, Dara. Let us know when you find out anything else.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry you went through something so terrible and traumatic, and are still going through the aftershock/aftermath of it all, including your attackers remaining uncaught, and having the understandable doubts now about your the true nature of your friend...I'm hoping so much the police can trace those atrocious girls and give them the punishment they deserve!

As for Tiffany--it reminds me of something, her non-reaction to you when you needed her most.A long time ago, my older sister was gang raped by 3 boys at a college party, and her "best friend" simply fled the house, didn't even call the police--and never came forward as a witness when the rape came to trial. She had been my sister's friend since 3rd grade,they were roomates for 2 years,and I know my sister, in her place, would have at the very least first called the police, then probably tried to stop the attack by herself--but my sister's friend claimed she was scared that if she stood up for my sister, it would only "make everything worse":that the boys would rape her,as well. And as for not calling the police?:well, she just "couldn't believe it would actually go that far."Since my sister was stripped,and already being raped, how much more,I wonder, would she have needed to see to think that it was "far enough?" But my sister thought she forgave her. She told me her friend had just been scared to death and had underestimated the severity of the situation,as well. (Sounds contradictory, to me.)But then, months later,during a trial, when her friend said she couldn't be a witness b/c one of the boys threatened to kill her if she did,my sister realized she had only WANTED to forgive her friend's betrayal of her, but had been unable to--and this last part made it impossible, b/c it was clear her friend would always put herself first--even if it meant leaving my sister in danger.

I'm not saying I think it's the same situation with Tiffany, b/c I don't know your past or present relationship--but what she did, not coming to your rescue or trying when you so direly needed her help--I know I would feel very, very betrayed.Remember though that it's her own weakness, a reflection of her own personal shortcomings, and not any reflection of you, that she wouldn't help you. I believe that many of us have friends like that,ones who may care a bit too much more about themselves than us--it's just that it's rare that the friendship actually gets put to the test in such a dramatic and clear-cut way as your's did. I've always believed people's true colors come out during times of stress or outright danger---you reacted with courage, your friend with selfishness and cowardice. That does not mean,at all, that she doesn't care about you...It just sounds like she has a tendency to put herself first even at the expense of a friend.It's a painful thing to find out about someone you've trusted, and it sounds to me like you feel that, having lost trust in her, you feel too the loss of a friend.That is another really hard thing to go through.

Anyway, sorry for going on for so long. I do just want to add that I think you handled and are handling the whole devastating event extremely courageously,and I really do admire you for that. Please keep us posted(if you feel like it)as to how you're doing, and what happens in regards to your attackers.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 15, 2007)

ooooooooooo..........ok! weird! stupid B**ches!


----------

